

Google App Engine Launches: Signup for free at 10pm PST - breck
http://www.news.com/8301-10784_3-9913631-7.html

======
rksprst
It's actually 9pm PST, according to techcrunch. Sign up here:
<http://code.google.com/appengine/>

~~~
sabat
Er, wouldn't that be PDT? Not to be a tweaker or anything. ;-)

------
vikas5678
Damn, am late :-)

~~~
bstadil
Probably not. Just sign up and you will likely get an invite an hour or so
later. I was a bit late as well

------
lpgauth
Too late :(

------
attack
Too late.

